
Show HN: We built a bot platform on Lambda but aren't persuing it, interested? - botframework001
Hello,<p>We made a bot framework but have decided not to pursue it. Normally we would just shutter the project and move on to something else.<p>The thing is that the product itself is really cool. I&#x27;d hate to just let it wither and die.<p>I don&#x27;t have anything specific in mind but if you&#x27;re interested in this space (which just got hotter because of F8) then let me know and we can chat.<p>Here is an example of a bot that manages a group text message chat room. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@jmathai&#x2F;create-a-group-text-channel-in-under-a-minute-with-joule-using-twilio-and-aws-lambda-58a2d12450e8<p>It&#x27;s not limited to bots. But it&#x27;s a great use case of the platform.<p>We have a few friends using it but haven&#x27;t pushed it a wider audience.<p>Details:<p>* URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;joule.run
* Documentation: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;joule.run&#x2F;docs&#x2F;quickstart
* Tech: Python, Flask, EC2, Dynamo, Lambda, API Gateway, Vagrant, Node, NPM
* Public source code: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joulehq (mainly npm packages to help build Joules)
* Code quality: Very good for an MVP
======
fiatjaf
[https://joule.run/](https://joule.run/)

